# Intra Company Transfer and PR



## NIS (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello Experts,
I am planning to move and settle in canada.


1. Now currently in november'2011, i am in india and planning to apply PR from india.

2. But parallel my company is going to do intra company transfer to canada (because i am parmement and confirm employee of company), i dont know which type of visa they will provide (i mean temperory work permit or parmanent work permit). This intra company transfer my company going to initiate as soon as i complete 11-12 months in the company (i have already completed 6 months this month november'2011 and probably by May'2011 i am completing 11 month).

- So please advice me shall i proceed the PR before intra company transfer?
in this case how much will take and what are the risk?
- If i apply before PR before intra company transfer and after PR file file process, my company initiate the ITC process will it be any cause?
- OR shall i wait to get intra company transfer first then one i will be in canada then go with PR process
- Which option is easy and fast: Apply PR before intra company transfer OR First intra company transfer then from canada apply PR.

Your earliest reply is help fule for me.


Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

NIS said:


> Hello Experts,
> I am planning to move and settle in canada.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you contacted Canada Immigration services with these questions? I would talk to them and the company about this as they will give you the best advice on how to proceed. I don't think without the work visa already in hand it would be good to go forward with a PR application but, I am just a person giving advice without being in the service of CIC. They do have a website, I would certainly find the number to call and ask them how to go forward or what they require for you to go forward. Sorry I cannot help more than that, it's just what I personally would do in your situation. Good luck!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How do you apply for your permanent resident visa? Do you qualify as a skilled worker? Or is it Family Class or something else?
Your own permanent resident visa is the best, I think, because than you did it yourself, and you are not (financially) dependent from a company. If an employer files for a visa for you, they often have something in their contract that you have to pay part of the fees if you leave the company within 2 years.


----------



## NIS (Nov 6, 2011)

EVHB said:


> How do you apply for your permanent resident visa? Do you qualify as a skilled worker? Or is it Family Class or something else?
> Your own permanent resident visa is the best, I think, because than you did it yourself, and you are not (financially) dependent from a company. If an employer files for a visa for you, they often have something in their contract that you have to pay part of the fees if you leave the company within 2 years.


Hi EVHB,
1. I am planning to apply PR from india thru hired professioinal immigration agencies on my own cost.
2. Yes, agency review it and finally they said i qualify as skilled worker.
3. No, Family class or something else.

yes you may right that employer keep some terms in contract.

But, let me explain you in detail:
My focus is to get PR fast and easy way, i m not worrying about my company terms.
But my company will initiate and start my intra company transfer in th month of march or april, as i m completing the 11 month and i m permanent employee.
So here i m bit confuse, shall i proceed pr now before intra company transfer from india or after intra company transfer shall i proceed pr from canada?
(which one easy and faster?)
OR after intra company transfer shall i wait for 2 years then shall i proceed pr under "canada experience class"? in this option there is big process involve?

I hope the above detail you understand correctly.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want to be sure that you can stay here as long as you want: go for the PR. 
The other visa (from your employer) is a temporary visa.


----------



## NIS (Nov 6, 2011)

EVHB said:


> If you want to be sure that you can stay here as long as you want: go for the PR.
> The other visa (from your employer) is a temporary visa.


But can you please advice which option will have *added advantage* and *less hassel*:

1. Apply PR from india before getting intra company transfer.
2. Apply PR from canada after entering in canada based on intra company transfer.
3. Apply PR under "Canada Experience Class" from canada after completion of 2 years in canada in intra company transfer.

NIS


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The big question is, do you even qualify for PR? Is your occupation on The List?


----------



## NIS (Nov 6, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> The big question is, do you even qualify for PR? Is your occupation on The List?


Yes my occupation is in the list and i successfully qualify.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

NIS said:


> Yes my occupation is in the list and i successfully qualify.


Next question, how soon do you think you will need to be in Canada? Current processing time for Skilled Worker PR Applications from India is well over a year.


----------



## NIS (Nov 6, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Next question, how soon do you think you will need to be in Canada? Current processing time for Skilled Worker PR Applications from India is well over a year.


As i had already cross 6 months in the current organization and my company is going to initiate intra company transfer aftter 5-6 months as soon as i completed 11-12 months.

I hope this is clarify to your question.

NIS


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

NIS said:


> As i had already cross 6 months in the current organization and my company is going to initiate intra company transfer aftter 5-6 months as soon as i completed 11-12 months.


Then, from your list above, number 1 (Apply PR from india before getting intra company transfer) isn't really an option.

As for the other two choices, if you know you want to stay in Canada long term, begin your PR application as soon as you arrive in Canada.


----------

